# Anyone working on a pre 1910 Belt Drive motorcycle?



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 24, 2019)

Cause....I've got an original wheel that is the literal tits...on wheel(s).


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 24, 2019)

New Departure...Model B...Belt drive....tits McGee 
No joke, not cheap - 3k is the price and its a good'n. UNOBTANIUM


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 4, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2019)

You should get in touch with Dale Axle rod down here ,


----------

